# and the NRA supports this jerk?



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i emailed the NRA and told them to go to hell, cross my name of their list! :******:

Reid: No illegals in the workforce in Nevada?Share27posted at 1:36 pm on July 13, 2010 by Ed Morrissey

How many different ways can the immigration debate backfire on Democrats? Harry Reid may have invented a new way to shoot himself in the foot. When confronted by the CBS affiliate in Las Vegas over Reid's block of a vote to require e-Verify for construction workers, Reid offered the standard platitude that immigration enforcement can't be done "piecemeal" but has to wait for an overhaul of laws to replace the laws that the federal government doesn't feel like enforcing. When pressed on the topic by the reporter, Reid insists that there are no illegal workers in Nevada (via the Boss Emeritus):


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

http://www.nraila.org/News/Read/NewsRel ... x?ID=14003

Hunter. you're a very passionate person, and I appreciate that. But I wish you would take a deep breath sometimes and spend more time pondering your decisions. The NRA will be just fine without you, but I'm sure they would prefer you stay. I've mentioned many times we should all give them the benefit of the doubt, as we all know things are rarely as the seem...especially in politics. But consider the scenario described below and then decide which sounds closer to hell to you:



> All of which leads to a very serious question for all NRA members and gun owners who oppose Sen. Reid to contemplate: who would take Reid's place if he loses his race-and his critically important position as Senate Majority Leader? Remember, the Senate Majority Leader is the gatekeeper who decides which legislation will be considered on the Senate floor. If Sen. Reid loses, the next candidate for Majority Leader is very likely to be Chuck Schumer or Dick Durbin-two of the most anti-gun U.S. Senators in history!


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

Csquared said:


> http://www.nraila.org/News/Read/NewsReleases.aspx?ID=14003
> 
> Hunter. you're a very passionate person, and I appreciate that. But I wish you would take a deep breath sometimes and spend more time pondering your decisions. The NRA will be just fine without you, but I'm sure they would prefer you stay. I've mentioned many times we should all give them the benefit of the doubt, as we all know things are rarely as the seem...especially in politics. But consider the scenario described below and then decide which sounds closer to hell to you:
> 
> ...


Once hunters and gun owners stand up to the NRA, they will change their tune. I for one cannot support the NRA that supporsts Harry Reid. :******:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> Once hunters and gun owners stand up to the NRA, they will change their tune. I for one cannot support the NRA that supporsts Harry Reid.


You are definitely not alone with that sentiment.

What do you plan to do instead to help protect and support our second amendment?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Since you don't want to answer that question, karma, how about this one? I could be wrong, but from other posts it appears you were not an NRA member _before_ the possibility of their support for Reid was mentioned. Can I ask what it was about their policy and/or agenda that troubled you back then, and possibly kept you from joining? I've seen several things from them over the years that made me scratch my head, but nothing even remotely worth severing ties and ignoring my responsibilities as a gun owner to do what I can to shoulder at least my share of the burden of second amendment protection, so I'm curious what it really is/was that has kept you from shouldering your's.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

Csquared said:


> Since you don't want to answer that question, karma, how about this one? I could be wrong, but from other posts it appears you were not an NRA member _before_ the possibility of their support for Reid was mentioned. Can I ask what it was about their policy and/or agenda that troubled you back then, and possibly kept you from joining? I've seen several things from them over the years that made me scratch my head, but nothing even remotely worth severing ties and ignoring my responsibilities as a gun owner to do what I can to shoulder at least my share of the burden of second amendment protection, so I'm curious what it really is/was that has kept you from shouldering your's.


You assume a lot about me. And we all know what happens when you assume.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

Lets talk about Reid:

http://gunowners.org/is-harry-reid-pro- ... ti-gun.htm

He has a long track record of being anti-gun :******:


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

What you've posted is old news, karma. You may have missed it but we've discussed it here several times before. There's also a bit more to Reid's record on guns than NAGR and GOA want to acknowledge. But don't wrongly assume anyone is saying Reid is a true friend to gun rights. Harry Reid is a maggot (and his gun record is only part of the reason for that opinion). But maggots do provide a service. I drove about 100 miles on IL roads today and only saw a handful of dead animals....thanks to maggots. So I guess we do need them  But the point I try to make to all who would call for heads, either because the NAGR or GOA said so or because the NRA isn't playing the game exactly as they would like, is be patient and give the NRA the benefit of the doubt. They've earned at least that much. And they have very smart people working very closely with the players, so I trust they have a little better feel for what's right than you or I.



> Admittedly, Senator Reid's record is not perfect; few politicians' records are. For a number of years (primarily in the 1990s) Sen. Reid had some problematic votes on our issue. But in the last five years, he has dramatically improved his record on our issue, so the NRA-PVF would be irresponsible if it did not give due consideration to those recent votes and actions. There is no doubt that, as Senate Majority Leader, Reid has supported efforts to protect Americans' gun rights, both by voting FOR pro-gun measures AND preventing anti-gun legislation from reaching the Senate floor.
> 
> In 2004, Sen. Reid voted against efforts to reauthorize the Clinton "assault weapons" ban and early last year, flatly stated he would oppose any effort to reinstate an "assault weapons" ban if the Senate were to vote on it in the future. In 2005, Sen. Reid was instrumental in Senate passage (and eventual enactment into law) of the "Protection of Lawful Commerce in Arms Act" (PLCAA). That law shut down reckless lawsuits against gun manufacturers and dealers, which attempted to hold them liable for the misuse of firearms by criminals. Sen. Reid also cosponsored the PLCAA in the previous Congress and voted against the Feinstein Amendment to ban so-called "assault weapons" and the Kennedy Amendment that would have banned most hunting ammunition.
> 
> ...


.......................................................................................................................................................
only number that matters right now, total number of dollars used to put your money where your mouth is to defend the second amendment instead of using selective data to excuse your neglect: 0


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey jackass I'm not going to provide you a tax receipt to show you how much I pay in license fees, organization dues going to conservation efforts to support gun rights and hunting rights. :withstupid: :******: :eyeroll: Yes Harry Reid is a maggot and he has no usefullness in the Senate. When you make deals with the devil, you get burned.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Karma, drop the jackass etc comments.

Ya, Harry Reid is a jerk we can all agree. If he put a million dollar shooting range in my home town I would not vote for him. It was taxpayer money not his right? Anyway, what is the record of the person running against him? There has to be something I'm missing. 
If he was out of Washington someone worse may take his place, but he needs to go anyway. We will deal with the next jerk when he takes Reid's old position. I hope we blow enough liberal senators out of the political water that they have a much reduced power in the senate and house. Reid would be one step to that end.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Karma, I'm going to treat you with much more respect than you deserve and slowly explain this to you so you might be able to understand.



> Hey jackass I'm not going to provide you a tax receipt to show you how much I pay in license fees, organization dues going to conservation efforts to support gun rights and hunting rights


All I asked for was the organization(s) you gave money to instead of the NRA. Single issue organizations such as GOA or NAGR. Maybe you're too young to understand, but it's time we ALL contribute to second amendment groups who have one goal in mind. Ducks Unlimited is great. Pheasants Forever, awesome! We could go on and on, but unless you are doing all you can to support an organization that puts nothing else ahead of the second amendment, you're simply not doing enough. And don't allow yourself to think that Pittman-Robertson funds collected from you when you buy guns and ammo counts as support. :wink:

You had ample opportunity to answer by saying you supported GOA or NAGR. I would have been fine with that. But you didn't. And that's what destroyed your credibility because we all know neither of them support Reid, so it begs the question of why not support them? What do they do that bothers you?

I have come to the conclusion that what you object to most about supporting the single issue second amendment groups is having to write them a check while getting nothing more tangible than a magazine and a window sticker in return 

......but I could be wrong :wink:


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

You're so far out in left field on this. First I'm not your son and attacking my age doesn't win you any credibility with me. I could give a crap less about a window sticker or magazine. I refuse to put any sticker on my window supporting a particular organization or company. And I'm not going to show a internet forum a tax refund receipt over which organizations I support so continue with the personal attacks. :eyeroll: I think you would find me to be more conservative/libertian bent than what you actually think, but I refuse to openly discuss on an internet forum how much and what monies I contribute to organizations that support our rights as gun owners. When I contribute money, I do it annoymous without being a gloryhound and want the money to go to a good cause :******: I don't need you as the internet police asking for how much, when, etc. So yes Jackass keep up with the personal attacks, its people like you that will drive people away from the NRA. I don't give a crap what credibility you think I've lost with you. You've lost about all credibilty supporting an organization that is willingly to support someone like Harry Reid. So keep drinking the NRA kool-aid. Harry Reid has only one purpose and that is to be kicked out of the Senate as quickly as possible.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> First I'm not your son


I gotta give you credit for being right again. Both of my sons have manners :wink:

It's obvious from your last two posts you really just don't get it. But you have done a good job of showing exactly where you truly stand on the issue, and that was all I really wanted to see anyway, so it looks like we're done here.

Good luck!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> So yes Jackass


Yes we are done here.


----------

